# For my grandson



## Twig Man (Oct 9, 2012)

This is a wagon I picked up at a yard sale for 3 bucks and restored for my youngest grandsons first birthday.

[attachment=11894]

[attachment=11895]

[attachment=11896]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 9, 2012)

im tellin ya twig that thing needs some buckeye hub caps


----------



## DKMD (Oct 9, 2012)

I thought the Bama bandwagon would be bigger than that!

I'll bet the kiddo loves it!


----------

